# Piranha Id



## dpelle (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone could identify my piranha. He was bought as an S. Rhombeus, thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

looks like a rhom to me!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i second that. specifically what type i couldnt say
definitely a rhombeus though...quite a nice one at that


----------

